# Using Dreamweaver 8 in Windows 8



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello to everyone, I have just registered and already I need help (it's an age thing I guess)
I need some advice about Dreameaver 8 running on Windosws 8.
Can someone steer me to the correct place to open a new thread please?
Regards, Ronnie.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I've moved your thread into the Windows 8 forum.

What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

I created my website using Dreamweaver 8 back in the Windows XP days and, before XP was discontinued, I saved a copy of my wesite in Windows Explorer.
I haven't been able to attend to my web site for a long time but I now want to make some changes to it. I installed Dreamweaver 8 (yes I know it is an old version but I know how to use it) in Windows 8.1 but cannot figure out how to add that old XP site that I saved, into Deamweaver.
I am hoping that I will get some good advice from this forum, can you help please?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You should be able to open the saved document in Dreamweaver.

Dream8 may not work well in Windows 8.1, you may want to think about upgrading Dreamweaver.


----------



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for that.
I accept that I should be able to open it but, as I have already said, I cannot figure out how to! In XP I used to just click on the file in Windows Explorer - that does not work in Windows 8, or at least I don't know how to do it.
What I need is a simple 'step by step'.
Ron


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where is the file located?

Open Dreamweaver 8, go to File > Open > Then navigate to your file and open it.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

What was the exact file extension on the Dream8 file you created on your XP system?

*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

Now you are getting technical, remember I said that I am not good with the technical stuff. :-(
All I did was create a folder and save the whole web site into it. Mostly html files.
The folder is 40mb in size, is that to big to attach to this thread?
Ron


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you transfer the folder to your new PC?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I understand that. You can download the manual or a tutorial on how to use the program from here: https://helpx.adobe.com/dreamweaver.html

Dreamweaver was created by a company called *Macromedia*; that product has since been sold to the software Giant, Adobe. If you can't find your answer to that question of the file type there, you can call Adobe Tech Support and simply ask them. They may or may not charge you for this service. :smile:

I don't know what our posting size limit is on TSF, I'll have to let one of our Team Leaders answer that; but I don't believe you can post all that up here.:nonono: Dreamweaver will generate many other files in additionl to html files, so we need to know exactly which file type suffixes you are missing. 

Since you are not "tekkie" oriented, and you cannot provide us with this answer, your recourse might be to make that call to Adobe support to help you. This call will be at least $35. :ermm:

Further, that's a fairly old version of that program and you might need to do a website data conversion in order for the newer version of Dreamweaver that Adobe now carries to be able to recognize it.:uhoh: You might need to have Adobe take you through an* export/import data process*. This is usually quite involved, so you should make sure your computer has a good Internet connection while you make your call, and most likely the Adobe Tech will ask permission to remote into your computer and fix everything for you so your ancient Dream8 files will work with their new Windows8 version of the product. This sort of thing happens often with older programs (10 yrs. or more); especially accounting software such as Quicken and Quickbooks-I have several Clients I've had to go through this process with. _So you should be prepared to sit on the phone and by your computer for 2-3 hrs. or more when you attempt this._ :whistling:

Hopefully, some of my teammates will remember the Dream8 native file format; I cannot--it's too long ago. If they post back, we can then make some suggestions, but I really believe those old files will no longer work on Windows8 compatible web publishing platforms. 

_P.S. I just thought of another potential problem you might have that happened to me earlier this year with one of my Customers. You need to do a "whois" by googling that and going to whois.com and looking up your website domain. Did you buy a lifetime subscription to your website domain?  If not, many domains now are on annual subscriptions basis.:facepalm: If your credit card was declined say because it was lost or stolen and replaced, your Domain could have been deactivated. :facepalm: If you have not set up a Credit Card to do annual auto-renewal on your Domain; it could be lost or sold to someone else.:nonono: I ran into this, and my Customer knew about it, but they couldn't understand why they could no longer publish updates to their very old website (6 yrs. old) any longer or use the linked Domain E-mail for Customer inquiries. Something else for you to investigate!_

Best of luck, :thumb:
*<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>*


----------



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow! It is beginning to look like I will have to upgrade to the new Dreamweaver and hope that I can understand it. It might also be a good idea to redesign my site from scratch at the same time.
Thanks to you guys for trying to help me out, I do appreciate it.
Ronnie West.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Ronnie;
Funny how I just got this notification today as your Post was over a month ago! Anyway, that's kinda what I figured.:wink: I went to the first ever Dreamweaver class ever offered in California many moons ago, so some of this was familiar, though most of my experience with the program is dated to very old versions. I would agree that a site design is in your near future. :frown: As I have designed many websites over the years, this is always a good idea anyway. :smile:

I'm sure you're aware that most businesses completely redesign their websites annually or even more to keep up with the latest technology their competitors are using._ Unless you run a business with no competition_--very unlikely today. So, that will only serve you better. Also, those older versions of Dreamweaver don't work well with SEO engines and you'll need those if you are doing any kind of heavy duty marketing or financial transactions (such as selling Products with a Credit Card) on your site!:wink:

Plus, if you are looking at other sites for ideas, you can check my latest at bbrjedi.com if you like. I'd appreciate any feedback you may have. :smile: 

Best of luck to you,
<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello Bigbearjedi,
Thanks for all your advice, it has convinced me to attempt an update of my site but I may not use Dreamweaver this time round because it is a little to involved for my needs. I have been looking at Adobe Muse as a suitable contender - what do you think?
Regards,
Ronnie West.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Ronnie,
Thanks for your response back. :smile: Not familiar with it; but you should post that question over in our Website Design forum and ask those guys about it. Chances are good that at least one of the Web design guys has at least used it once. 

To find it, go to *TECH SUPPORT FORUM home*-->scroll down to *DESIGN FORUM*-->select either *WEB DESIGN & DEVELOPMENT* or *DESIGN DISCUSSION & FAQs.* I'm pretty sure you can get an answer there. 

Did you take a look at my site yet? I used an* OOCG* (Object Oriented Code Generator) or* site builder software* to generate it. In other words, I didn't do any HTML coding!  I stopped doing that years ago. Even with Microsoft Front Page, the leading commercial website page builder, you don't do much coding. Unless you are doing it for the challenge, you can easily spend 10 times the number of hours designing your website over using a modern site builder.:ermm: Something to consider. So, if you are just a hard-core programmer and don't feel comfortable with the loss of control that comes with using site-builder software, don't do it. Spend the hours to build your new site from the ground up.:wink: _Be aware however, it's going to take you weeks or months rather than days to do so._ You'll have to decide whether you want something up and running right away, or you can wait a period of time to build it from the ground up. I'm not that patient anymore! :nono:

Also, there is a new feature I just noticed in the *DESIGN FORUM*, and that's a *WEB-DESIGN COUNSEL sub-forum*. This is where they can look at your coded pages and see if they can help you with solving errors. At least this is what it looks like they do from the description. If you decide to go with *MUSE *or *PHP* and build your page, and you get stuck, you can post a link to your page and have the experts take a look at for you. This might be useful if you decide to go the discrete coding approach. 

Let us know how it goes,
*<<<BBJ>>>*


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ronniebootwest said:


> I have been looking at Adobe Muse as a suitable contender





> *Muse CC (2014) system requirements and language versions*
> 
> *Windows*
> •Intel Pentium 4 or AMD Athlon 64 processor (2 GHz or faster) with 64-bit support
> ...


It should be fine as long as you're running Windows 8.1 x64 or Windows 8 x64.

How to determine whether a computer is running a 32-bit version or 64-bit version of the Windows operating system

Before you buy, try Adobe Muse - 


> With a free Creative Cloud membership, you can download a 30-day trial version of Adobe Muse CC — and other applications in Creative Cloud. When you upgrade to a complete membership, you’ll be able to download the full version of every Creative Cloud application.


Adobe Muse Help | Adobe Muse / Common Questions

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Ronniebootwest (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the thumbs up. I will give it a try after Christmas.
Ronnie West.


----------

